

Ask HN: Has something happened to AWS SimpleDB - x5n1

Amazon has no free technical support, how they came up with this idea I don&#x27;t know but it&#x27;s horrible.<p>Anyway I don&#x27;t at all see SimpleDB when I login to my account. Anyone else have this problem or know what&#x27;s up.<p>You should provide _some_ free technical support. But whatever.
======
jeffmould
And I use their free tier and have free technical support. I can access it
directly from my admin using the link in the upper right corner called
Support. Click there, go to the Support Center and you can open cases all you
want for free. While it does not give you the priority support and may not be
able to help you with every issue, it most certainly does work and is free.

~~~
x5n1
does not work for me, it says i require a plan

~~~
jeffmould
Weird. I just checked one of my client's accounts as well and it works for
them as well.

What happens when you go to this page:

[https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/](https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/)

If you are logged in to your AWS account there should be a button for Select
an AWS Support Plan. Choose the Basic (free). Then if you are in the AWS
dashboard, in the upper right, the Support dropdown should have a link to the
Support Center which allows you to open new cases.

Do you currently have any AWS services running? Maybe the free support only
works if you have a service currently running. I can't see why, but that is
the only reason I can think of why it may not work for you.

~~~
x5n1
I have the basic plan selected.

When I go here: [https://console.aws.amazon.com/support/home?region=us-
east-1...](https://console.aws.amazon.com/support/home?region=us-
east-1#/case/create)

and choose technical support. the textarea for the support question
disappears.

It says this: At the Basic Support level, you can create account and billing
support cases and service limit increase requests, but you cannot create
technical support cases. For information about features and pricing of support
plans that include technical support cases, one-on-one technical assistance,
and additional support resources, see AWS Support.

This is rather surprising as there are many basic technical support questions
that should be resolved without a 50 fee.

~~~
jeffmould
Oh, got you. I thought you weren't seeing anything for support. Yes, you are
right technical support isn't available under the free plan. However, I have
used the Account and Billing Support questions for basic technical questions.
For more technical questions their forums have worked well for me in the past.

------
jeffmould
They phased it out a while ago:

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/12/amazon-dynamodb-serves-
tril...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/12/amazon-dynamodb-serves-trillions-of-
requests-per-month-while-counterpart-simpledb-is-no-longer-a-listed-product-
on-aws/)

------
mattkrea
AWS SimpleDB has not been in the console for a very long time. Look at the API
docs. I think you can still use it.

Edit: I'm pretty sure they are pushing people away from SimpleDB to Dynamo.

